# Left Wavesport Monolith drytop at Upper Rio Grande takeout



## Holebait (May 2, 2004)

Left my drytop hanging over a sign at the takeout for Upper Rio. Would really appreciate some help getting it back. Thanks!

-Dave
(303)960-7211


----------

